

Great example of a how-to-use-this-site screencast... by a band? - thesethings
http://teamyacht.com/

======
thesethings
This is my favorite active band at the moment.

And they just launched their new site with a very funny video. Lots of great
ideas in this screencast for app tours.

Especially the idea that: there are no rules for screencasts.

